# Where to Wade fish in Riviera area?



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello,

I am in the Texas Army National Guard and we are now deployed the Border in the Laredo Sector to support the Border Patrol. I will have my Weekends off and I want to drive to the coast to wade fish. Where is a good place near the town of Riviera? That is the closest place on the coast to Laredo. 

I am also looking for a place to go predator hunting and hog hunting then when the season rolls around dove hunting and deer hunting.

Thanks for the help!

Everything that I have shared has been made public... If you have questions about our mission I can't really answer other than we are doing jobs that free up BP agents to get out in the field. We will be here for a while, as long as the mission is federally funded.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

First off, thanks for your service and all you do!

I went to college out in Kingsville and did a good bit of wade fishing during that time. There are a couple of spots that come to mind. That I've illustrated on the picture below. On both, the arrows are spots where I'd park. From there wade out with the wind to your back about waist deep. On the spot on the right, you can see where it looks a little shallow (pretty much straight out from the road) wade to where it's deeper. 

Also, don't overlook the county pier. We used to go out there and fish the lights all night long, tons of trout (use small glow in the dark minnow lures). The trout were never very big, but plenty of fun to be had. 

If you ever get the itch to get in some really good fishing, make a trip down to South Padre Island.


----------

